# Win a Real Prey Perch Swimbait



## Jim (Sep 14, 2015)

This one I am doing kind of different. To enter this one, just go to the article and enter at the bottom in the comments section. Good luck! Ends October 1, 2015!

Those swimbaits are killer!

https://www.tinboats.net/win-a-real-prey-perch-swimbait/


----------



## Jim (Sep 21, 2015)

Make sure to enter this one guys! It is open to all, but I would really like a TinBoats member to win it!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2015)

Final few days for this one, I really want a TinBoats member to win this. Head on over to the homepage and enter! Trust me you will love this swimbait.


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2015)

The winner of this giveaway is: Dennis Sykora

Is Dennis a tinboat owner and/or a member of the forum? :LOL2:


----------

